# Archeological Study Bible....



## SwordofheLord (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello everyone... I just came out of the KJV Only movement and feel it is time to move onto another translation I will still use the KJV because I like the language and of course have used it for years.



However I saw this Archeological Study Bible, and I really like the look of it and all the stuff it has in it. But its in NIV.

I want a bible that is closest to the greek and hebrew texts. I heard the NASB is the best bet, but is there a archeological bible with that translation?

thanks!


----------



## sastark (Jun 1, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but...

I'm glad to hear you've come out of the KJV-only movement, but I would encourage you not to throw the baby out with the bath water. The KJV is still a great translation, even if it is abused by some. 

Having said that, is the Archeological Study Bible available in New King James? I would recommend that translation if you are looking for something more "modern."


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 1, 2010)

No such Bible appears outside of the NKJV as far as I know.

AMR


----------



## Bookmeister (Jun 1, 2010)

No, it is only NIV. You can get an NASB Greek/Hebrew key word study bible that is really nice.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 1, 2010)

Get this bible as a supplement, not your main one. I have it, and I love the archaeology insights.


----------



## Elimelek (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello SwordoftheLord

Before answering, please read the board rules on signatures. Unfortunately you'll have to give you pedigree in you signature.

About possible translations, the English Standard Version and the New Revised Standard Version are very near the Greek and Hebrew. The New Testament translation in both are based on the critical scholarly text of New Testament (Novum Testamentum Graece or The Greek New Testament, 3rd edition).

If I remember correctly the NKJV is based on the same ground text as the KJV. If you want a feel of the Greek and Hebrew, Nicholas King's Translation of the New Testament might help, and the Shocken Bible for the Pentateuch (first 5 books of the Bible).

My suggestion is to use as many translations of the Bible as possible, at least three, one that is almost a word-for-word translation, dynamic equivalent (like the NIV) and a paraphrase like (the Message). Your other option is to learn Greek and Hebrew.

Kind regards


----------



## jawyman (Jun 2, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Get this bible as a supplement, not your main one. I have it, and I love the archaeology insights.



I agree with the above statement. I would just be careful of anything Zondervan and NIV. Zondervan is going to republish the TNIV, but call it the NIV. Dirty business practice.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pergamum said:


> Get this bible as a supplement, not your main one. I have it, and I love the archaeology insights.


 
 I use the NASB and ESV as my primary english texts and supplement with several others. I would not use the NIV as a main text.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with Seth -
the KJV is still a great version, and besides if you've used it for ages you're sure to know some of it by heart. You might undo all that gain if you changed to a different one completely, just for the sake of it!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 3, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> No such Bible appears outside of the NKJV as far as I know.
> 
> AMR


Oops! My bad. It is NIV as Bookmeister noted. I had the Chronological Study Bible in mind when I posted the above.

AMR


----------



## tleaf (Jun 6, 2010)

First let me clarify that my opinions are based solely on what I've read and learned on my own. Given that, one should have several translations, and several study bibles, as well. If you're intent on studying the Word, with discernment, you'll stay on course. There is so much on the web to learn from.

I have the Archeological Study Bible - it gives insights and contemporary accounts like no other. I also use (with care) the Scofield III Study Bible (available in several translations). The notes can be very theological. The ESV Study Bible seems to regarded as the best study bible out there at present, and is in the KJV tradition. The Companion Bible by Bullinger (KJV) is a treasure trove of information, although dispensational - no commentary, merely explanations of words in the text. Finally, the Hebrew/Greek Word Study Bible is one I like to resort to; commentary when required, but relies on Strong's numbers with dictionaries in the back (published by AMG).

Good reading!!


----------

